# My Wife and Grave's Disease



## john_e_turner_ii (Mar 3, 2011)

My wife had lab results that indicate Grave's disease about three years ago, but she had no symptoms. We put off treatment to see if it would resolve, and it did. Within three months, her labwork was normal, and at 6 months and a few years after, still normal. However, this past December, her labs indicated high thyroid function/Grave's disease again. She still had no symptoms. Our primary physician urged her to seek treatment. We sought a naturopathic MD, who prescribed several vitamins and supplements. Very soon after my wife started having symptoms of rapid heart beat, palpitations, sweats, weight loss, etc. We visited a regular MD, endocrinologist this week, and are awaiting her repeat lab results.

So, what can we expect as a progression of this and treatment? My wife (Mary) has been very healthy. She is in her early 40's, great physical shape, works out and takes good care of herself. She is very anxious about dying or having severe complications. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

john_e_turner_ii said:


> My wife had lab results that indicate Grave's disease about three years ago, but she had no symptoms. We put off treatment to see if it would resolve, and it did. Within three months, her labwork was normal, and at 6 months and a few years after, still normal. However, this past December, her labs indicated high thyroid function/Grave's disease again. She still had no symptoms. Our primary physician urged her to seek treatment. We sought a naturopathic MD, who prescribed several vitamins and supplements. Very soon after my wife started having symptoms of rapid heart beat, palpitations, sweats, weight loss, etc. We visited a regular MD, endocrinologist this week, and are awaiting her repeat lab results.
> 
> So, what can we expect as a progression of this and treatment? My wife (Mary) has been very healthy. She is in her early 40's, great physical shape, works out and takes good care of herself. She is very anxious about dying or having severe complications. Thanks for any advice.


Hey there! Welcome to the board and I am sorry to hear about the wife.

It depends on the treatment option as to what the progression is. She may be put on antithyroid meds w/ a beta-blocker. This is a roller coaster ride at best but many insist on trying this in the hopes that Graves' will go into remission. I have seen only a temporary remission; never a permanent one. Permanent meaning always and forever until death claims our bodies.

Most who chose this course often throw up their hands in despair and opt out for surgery or RAI.

If I had known what I know now, I would have gone straight on to surgery. No detours.

If your wife truly has Graves' she would benefit from the care of a Board Certified Ophthalmologist. The eyes must be treated independently.

Criteria for Graves' is exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema, goiter and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves.

Othewise she has hyperthyroid. Did she have TSI test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Did doc do any of these other tests listed?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Did they do RAIU (radioactive uptake) to make sure there is no cancer and to find the rate of uptake?

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

I am sure others will give their insight as well.


----------



## john_e_turner_ii (Mar 3, 2011)

She has not had any of the eye involvement yet. She had a RAIU three years ago that did not indicate any cancer. Her doctor called and will put her on antithyroid meds and beta blocker for now. I hope it goes into remission again, but it sounds like it will be a recurring thing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

john_e_turner_ii said:


> She has not had any of the eye involvement yet. She had a RAIU three years ago that did not indicate any cancer. Her doctor called and will put her on antithyroid meds and beta blocker for now. I hope it goes into remission again, but it sounds like it will be a recurring thing.


And I hope and pray she does not have eye involvement. It seems to be recurring and each time, it comes back with a huge bang worse than ever. I call that the "Rebound Effect!" Sad, but true.

Please let us know if there is any way we can further help you and the wife.


----------

